# [solved] qt4 Tool compilieren

## mattes

Hallo,

hab auf meinem Laptop gerade ein Problem ein Programm zu compilieren, das auf meinem Desktop und meinem Windows-Laptop problemlos compiliert wird. 

Auf dem betroffenen Laptop hab ich qt4.4.2 auf dem desktop 4.5.1

```

App_main.cpp:72: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct QIcon’

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qapplication.h:74: error: forward declaration of ‘struct QIcon’

```

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt?

Servus.Last edited by mattes on Mon Jul 20, 2009 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi mattes,

als erstes würde ich versuchen die selbe qt-Version zu benutzen und auf beiden Rechnern vergleichen wie die $QTDIR Variable gesetzt ist.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## franzf

 *mattes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf dem betroffenen Laptop hab ich qt4.4.2 auf dem desktop 4.5.1
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Steht doch alles da  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qapplication.h:74: error: forward declaration of ‘struct QIcon’

 

Du musst in App_main.cpp einfach oben bei den anderen includes noch ein

```
#include <QIcon>
```

hinzufügen.

Die Leute bei qtsoftware haben einfach die Header ausgemistet  :Wink:  Ein include von QIcon hat da im Header ja auch nicht viel zu suchen.

(verbraucht unnötig Präprozessorpower, wenn es includiert aber nicht verwendet wird)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

danke, du hast rechte das hätte ich sehen können.....  

Aber da kamen noch so viele andere Fehler, nachdem ich das auskommentiert habe, dass ich dachte es muss ein Installationsproblem sein...

Hab jetzt alles gefixt, es scheint schon gößere Unterschiede zwischen QT4.4 und 4.5 zu geben.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

